# First Impressions: Summit HVLP System



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I already had a gravity fed gun I used with my 7 hp, 80 gallon compressor. It was sort of a hassle to get 10 lb of pressure consistently and the air hose weight and stiffness inhibited movement for spraying insides of projects. That's why I jumped on the sale Peachtree had on this no frills complete system.

Out of the box, it was ready to go. The manual is meager, though. Someone totally unfamiliar with spraying generally and with HVLP particularly, will get little help from this manual. 

The kit comes with one ea. 1.0 needle. Sufficient for most paints, stains and varnishes. Also included is a viscosity funnel and instructions on it's use. My first use was with Defthane so, the funnel was not needed. For thicker mediums like some paints and, maybe some varnishes, thinner will be required. The plastic pot holds 16 OZ. For the first coat on a 7' tall X 36" wide and 36" deep gun cabinet, I used a pot and a half. 

The compressor is encased in plastic and the 8' pressure hose is ribbed plastic. It's light and easy to maneuver.

In use, nothing could be easier. With less than a 1/2 full pot, I was still able to spray upside down or straight down, and a vertical surface was a breeze. I haven't sanded the first coat yet but, it appears I got a nice even coat on all surfaces. I did not do a crossing pattern and tried to get as little overlap as possible. 

Clean up was simple. Just washed out the pot with mineral spirits and reloaded the pot (about 8 oz) and sprayed the mineral spirits until I could get no more poly through. Wiped all of the gun's surfaces with the spirits and dried it off. 

I've only moderate experience with spray equipment but, I can tell I like this system better than the gravity gun, air hose and big compressor.

I give this system 4 1/2 stars. A better manual would earn it another 1/2 star.

I'd recommend this Summit HVLP system to any casual user. Lacking a range of needle sizes and a more robust gun and compressor housing, It's not a "Pro" system.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Gene - Thanks for the thorough review. I have been looking for HVLP and that appears to be a good one at a decent price.

Thanks again.


----------

